# Erfahrung mit flüssiger Teichfolie?



## Anja W. (22. März 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,

hat jemand schon flüssige Teichfolie verarbeitet? Ich habe eben zum ersten Mal gelesen, dass es so etwas gibt.  Aber hier lernt man ja täglich Neues! 
Ich habe dann mal bei Impermax geschaut und das sieht sehr brauchbar aus. 
Es geht um einen sehr alten, kleinen Betonteich, der im Rahmen eines anderen Bauvorhabens entstanden ist. Frei nach dem Motto "wir haben gerade einen Betonmischer hier, was können wir noch machen?"
Er wurde dann mit Schwimmbadfarbe gestrichen. Mittlerweile ist er im oberen Drittel ziemlich morsch und die Farbe ist abgeblättert. Das Wasser hält sich nur im unteren Teil.

Der Teich gehört meinem alten Herrn und eigentlich darf ich mich da nicht einmischen .... Wir haben sehr unterschiedliche Auffassungen, wie ein Teich auszusehen hat.

Aber... als ich von der Farbe gelesen habe, dachte ich, das wäre doch eine schnelle Alternative, den Teich wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Wahrscheinlich muss eh wieder alles raus, da nicht viel den Winter überstanden hat. Die Farbe hätte meines Erachtens den Vorteil, dass sie die Risse flexibel ausfüllen würde. Besser wird die Unterlage ja in den nächsten Jahren nicht.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## supmo1969 (22. März 2017)

Hi,
der Beton muss glatt und rissfrei sein, sonst wird das nichts mit der Flussigfolie.
Gfk wäre eine Option. Risse sollten aber auch gefüllt werden, so das ein glatter Untergrund vorhanden ist.

MfG Guido


----------



## wander-falke (22. März 2017)

Moin, 
Bilder, Bilder, Bilder bitte.



Anja W. schrieb:


> und eigentlich darf ich mich da nicht einmischen


Das ist doch schon das KO Kriterium, oder ? 

Wie sieht denn dein alter Herr die Angelegenheit ? 
Vielleicht will er ja einen Schwimmteich bauen und blockiert daher deine Flüssigfolien Ambitionen ? 

Und nur Farbe aufschmieren dichtet schlecht auf porösem Untergrund.
Also muss eine Untergrundbehandlung her, und das nicht nur am oberen Teil des Teiches, sondern wenn schon dann über die ganze Fläche.

Und wenn man schon so weit ist, stellt sich die Frage:
Soll der Teich so bleiben ( Form, Größe, Tiefe)
oder soll der Teich geändert werden, wie soll gefiltert werden?......

und....
und....
und..


.......also , ran an die Planung


----------



## Anja W. (22. März 2017)

Hallo Andreas,

mein Vater ist 84. Also einen Schwimmteich baut er sicher nicht mehr . Er hat auch kein Internet oder so, und wenn ich dann mal was finde, was ganz praktisch ist, findet er das auch gut...

Unser Plan bisher war, mit der Hilti anzurücken und alles neu zu machen, wenn wir das Ganze mal übernehmen.
Wenn man also doch einen glatten Untergrund braucht und es eine längere Aktion werden würde, bleiben wir wohl auch bei dem Vorhaben.

Und weil wir dann einen neuen Teich bauen würden, lese ich so interessiert, was Ihr alle so habt und macht und sammele schonmal Ideen...

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## marcus18488 (22. März 2017)

Hallo Anja,

ich habe vor 2 Jahren ein kleines, Ca 150 l fassendes Becken mit Flüssigfolie gebaut. War für ein Wasserschloss der Burggraben. Hatte als Grund glatten Beton. Bis jetzt hält das Zeug sehr gut dicht aber wenn ich die Kosten nehme, dann ist es eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenheit bei einer größeren Fläche.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2017)

Ich habe den Betonteich meiner Mutter mit einer Folie aus gelegt und die Oberkante mit einer Böschungsmatte mit Aluklemmung wieder dicht gemacht. (Naturagart)


----------



## toschbaer (23. März 2017)

Hallo Anja,
bitte Finger weg von  Impermax!!
Schlecht zu verarbeiten!
Teuer!
Ist 3-4 Jahre dicht!   ( wenn überhabt)
Wirft Blasen!
usw.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Anja W. (23. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für Eure vielen Ratschläge und Tipps! Ihr habt mir wirklich geholfen und wahrscheinlich vor einer unnützen Geldausgabe bewahrt!
Meine erste Begeisterung ist auch schon verflogen....

Ich denke, wir lassen erst einmal alles so, wie es ist. Hoffentlich kämpft sich Vadders Seerose wieder durch und er hat seinen "Seerosenteich". Für die Vier- und Mehrbeiner gibt es ja unser kleines Biotop ein paar Meter weiter.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Christine (23. März 2017)

Was war eigentlich mit Dichtschlämme - wäre das eventuell eine Alternative? Such mal hier im Forum nach Güllegrube oder Jauchegrube - da gibt es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch einige brauchbare Tipps....

Impermax habe ich vor Jahren mal für ein paar Zinkwannen benutzt. Dafür ist es brauchbar, wirft aber bei einigen Blasen. Aber alle sind noch dicht. Preislich allerdings jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## wander-falke (23. März 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Güllegrube oder Jauchegrube


??????, uiuiui, wenn das mal keiner falsch versteht........


----------

